# Some recent pics of Duke!!!



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a handsome boy Duke is becoming. I think he looks very GD at this point, wonder if he'll have long hair & feathering.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's really handsome, I love that blocky head and his markings.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh my! I want him. My Bandit looks a lot like him but she's a pointer-Dalmatian-lab monster


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I am in love with Duke. He is such a cutie bear. I cant wait to watch him grow up.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Duke is a doll! Look how big he is getting. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is lovely and he is getting big as well


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Every Dane/Golden mix needs a lamb friend  So cute and getting big fast!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't think you are going to be able to carry that boy around for much longer. He is such a cute pup.


----------

